# Not exactly carving



## Gologit (Feb 9, 2010)

One of our landing guys was freehanding cedar planters out of cull logs this summer. I didn't get a chance to watch him but I saw some of the finished product. They ranged in length from 3 to 6 feet.

Anybody know how to do this? I'd like to give it a try.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 11, 2010)

Leave it to a landing man to have the time to create art.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 11, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Leave it to a landing man to have the time to create art.



Yeah, and he was pretty good, too. The guy never stood still for more than a minute...always doing something. Good hand. I cut a bunch of cedar yesterday so I might try to just figure it out on my own. What doesn't make a planter will always make fire wood.


----------



## bigbadbob (Feb 11, 2010)

How about some pictures!!!
Then us retired guys might have an idea on what to do with our spare time!!:biggrinbounce2:
And our spare saws!!
I have a new to me 090 just dying to carve!!!


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 12, 2010)

You do know what the best use of an 090 is?

Yeah Bob, landing men are busy, one thing after another, and some that try to squash them, usually painted yellow.

I made a ton of planters out of split stuff, winter project stuff.


----------



## John Ellison (Feb 22, 2010)

This isnt a carving either, or a planter. But it will probably end up holding a plant. I have to hand it to the guys that actually do carve things with a chainsaw. I kept getting in a hurry and woops, oh well. Started out as a pine butt log somewhere around 30" dia.x36"l. Now it is around 36"tall x15"sq. I just happened to think, it would be fun to make a chain out of a log.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 22, 2010)

John Ellison said:


> This isnt a carving either, or a planter. But it will probably end up holding a plant. I have to hand it to the guys that actually do carve things with a chainsaw. I kept getting in a hurry and woops, oh well. Started out as a pine butt log somewhere around 30" dia.x36"l. Now it is around 36"tall x15"sq. I just happened to think, it would be fun to make a chain out of a log.



Nice chair, John. I'm still experimenting with the planter. All I have so far is firewood.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 22, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Nice chair, John. I'm still experimenting with the planter. All I have so far is firewood.



 keep us posted on how it goes. My brother made a mushroom, ill see if I can find the pictures.





he used my 028 super with 16"


----------



## TreeTarget (Mar 4, 2010)

*Steps up the ladder...*

Seems the chair would be so much easier to start with...Nice one, by the way. The curves, moreso than the angles are what I will be worried about on pieces that are more sculpture than furniture. Mushrooms seem like more headache than they are worth. Lots of practice on curves, though.


----------



## dancan (Mar 28, 2010)

Hope this helps a little .
http://www.stihl.ca/KnowHow.aspx?sub=tipstricks&tip=trunk&x=9R5xFLWjQ1ENuy3RluBFJA


----------



## john taliaferro (Mar 30, 2010)

cool mushroom . Mike &i put a spring in them ,use a die spring and just drill a hole in the cap& stim ,bobble heads , 200.00 $ 200.$ we even do adopsion papers for a resipt. john t


----------

